# Name that raceway-please



## ICE (Feb 28, 2019)

This block of concrete that resembles a bench was is afterthought.  No permit was required except for the electrical......it's supposed to have a bunch of lights.  





This is the raceway.  It is embedded in the bench and is buried under a slab for about 15'.  It transitions to nonmetallic conduit when it gets close to the house.  It was not inspected and I don't know what it is or where it can be used.


----------



## jar546 (Feb 28, 2019)

That is ENT otherwise known as "smurf" and it is being used exactly as it is listed.  Damp, wet, outside, embedded in concrete, etc.  It cannot be left exposed nor can it be direct buried but encasement is fine.


----------



## jar546 (Feb 28, 2019)

Here is some being used with NM cable to transition from interior to exterior,


----------



## ICE (Feb 28, 2019)

jar546 said:


> That is ENT otherwise known as "smurf" and it is being used exactly as it is listed.  Damp, wet, outside, embedded in concrete, etc.  It cannot be left exposed nor can it be direct buried but encasement is fine.


Thanks.  The contractor (not the electrician) said that the ENT is buried under a slab.  If it can’t be buried, can it lay on the ground and have concrete poured over it?


----------



## jar546 (Feb 28, 2019)

If only encased in concrete then it is OK. 
It is NOT allowed to have direct earth burial so if any part of that is not encased in concrete but IS in dirt, it is not a compliant installation.  If the wires are THWN then I really don't see the big deal either way.


----------



## ICE (Mar 1, 2019)

I have to wonder why I haven’t seen ENT used before now.  I’m pretty sure I have encountered it used for CATV but never as a raceway.  What’s wrong about it?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 1, 2019)

ICE, I see it here, HD has it in stock. It's also called "smurf" in this area too. I've seen it used inside island cabinets to protect "romex" (house wiring) and I've also seen it used in the furnace rooms of residential homes. I Don't tend to see it in commercial.


----------



## classicT (Mar 1, 2019)

Smurf tube here in the PNW.

Seen commonly for running future TV cables through the wall to a media cabinet.


----------



## ICE (Mar 1, 2019)

I just read Article 362.  Apparently the tubing can be used almost everywhere.  I never see it so there must be issues.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 2, 2019)

ICE said:


> I just read Article 362.  Apparently the tubing can be used almost everywhere.  I never see it so there must be issues.


It's brittle in the cold, can be a real pain to get a fish tape through depending how it's installed, I personally don't care for ENT. But that is the same as one person liking one brand of panel, & someone else likes another.


----------

